

Free .co.uk domains - denysonique
http://www.gbbo.co.uk

======
denysonique
Yes totally for free. I just registered a domain on that site. It works.

------
phlux
Absolute Bullshit.

here is why -- the first year is 'free' - but the regular fee of 18+ GBP shal
apply after the first year.

They claim that 18+ GBP is 25% of the normal annual fee:

 _"Your first year is absolutely free. Afterwards, you can renew with Yola for
only £18.82GBP (25% off the regular price). The Yola Bronze package includes
the domain, hosting, styles, and support for one year."_

So, that means the second year would cost you $30.59 -- if the 25% 'discount'
expires after the second year, the fee is then $122.32

So, assuming you held this domain ~3 years: you are basically paying 50 /
year.

Fuck this BS.

EDIT: my math is off, but even still - this is a ripoff

~~~
denysonique
I guess if you transfer the domain you won't need to pay as much as £18 for
renewal.

